# Pop can solar collector/heater



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks interesting. I am going to build some for the shop and the chicken coop. The birds hate -30.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

great idea but he needs more details.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, this is awesome! I've seen a news report of a boy that made this for his family that lived below poverty level about a year ago. I completely forgot about it and never even thought about making one myself. The idea to make one for a chicken house is even better. I've spent the past 3 hours watching vids of different ones too. Def gonna make a couple for the house as backup and then a smaller size one for the chicken house. Thanx!


----------

